# Northwestern Documentary Media VS NYU News&Doc 2020; Need help!



## GoodluckPatricia (Mar 20, 2020)

Hi guys, I just got acceptance from Northwestern Documentary Media(MFA) and NYU News&Doc(MA). I can't make a decision among these two and really got a headache T.T... NEED your opinions!! And does anyone once apply to/ study right now at Northwestern's documentary program? It seems this program is not that popular in this forum and I can't find any information here!

Stay healthy in this outbreak and hope everyone can get their ideal offerS!!
Thx


----------



## cicissicici (Apr 3, 2020)

GoodluckPatricia said:


> Hi guys, I just got acceptance from Northwestern Documentary Media(MFA) and NYU News&Doc(MA). I can't make a decision among these two and really got a headache T.T... NEED your opinions!! And does anyone once apply to/ study right now at Northwestern's documentary program? It seems this program is not that popular in this forum and I can't find any information here!
> 
> Stay healthy in this outbreak and hope everyone can get their ideal offerS!!
> Thx


Hi, have you made your decision? I'm also considering NYU Newsdoc, but I'm weighing it with Duke's MFA in experimental and documentary art.


----------



## GoodluckPatricia (Apr 6, 2020)

cicissicici said:


> Hi, have you made your decision? I'm also considering NYU Newsdoc, but I'm weighing it with Duke's MFA in experimental and documentary art.


Sorry for my late reply. I think I would go to NU, since NYU's program seems to emphasize journalistic documentary but not artistic documentary. And I want to try something more experimental! Hope this would be helpful for you


----------

